# Book to bring for the exam



## satrianic (Apr 14, 2017)

I know its a open book and you are allowed to bring everything you can, but do you guys recommend and 4-5 important books, given there is going to be limited space for all those books.


----------



## P-E (Apr 14, 2017)

If you're mechanical all you need is the merm and porn.   Ashrae fundamentals if you're feeling wild.


----------



## TNSparky (Apr 14, 2017)

-Complex/Imaginary Complete Set
-Camara Power Reference Manual
-NEC with the tabs they sell
-NESC
-School of PE and/or PPI notes, tabbed out and labeled by major topics/subjects
-School of PE and/or PPI practice problems, tabbed out and labeled by major topics/subjects
-Chapman Machines book (there will be questions on machines and there are formulae you will need out of this book)
-Blackburn Protective Relaying book (probably the best presentation on symmetrical components I've seen; has all the sequence networks already drawn out)
-NCEES practice exam

All of the above should fit into a milk crate with room to spare. That's what I took into mine and was fine. If you want, you can get Spin Up or Graffeo. I haven't used either of them but hear they are both really good.


----------



## TNSparky (Apr 14, 2017)

satrianic said:


> I know its a open book and you are allowed to bring everything you can, but do you guys recommend and 4-5 important books, given there is going to be limited space for all those books.


Dare I ask....but are you taking it this Friday (4/21)? Also, have you familiarized yourself with the material you're going to use to study/reference?


----------



## Voomie (Apr 14, 2017)

I just had the EET binders and print offs they provided. That and a cheat cheat sheet if I had a brain fart and forgot something simple

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## trainrider (Apr 15, 2017)

Oh boy. someone is in a world of hurt this Friday. :facepalm:


----------



## P-E (Apr 16, 2017)

trainrider said:


> Oh boy. someone is in a world of hurt this Friday. :facepalm:


That will depend how much I drink on Thrs.


----------



## Troll (Apr 17, 2017)

Camara book.

Graffeo.

Dictionary.

NEC.

NESC

i was very upset that i ended up guessing multiple questions but later found out that nearly IDENTICAL questions were on the Graffeo book.

Some fools might suggest just bring the NESC index and you'll be fine. I say ignore them.


----------



## TNSparky (Apr 17, 2017)

Troll said:


> Camara book.
> 
> Graffeo.
> 
> ...


What was the dictionary for? Never heard of bringing one of them for this exam.


----------



## TWJ PE (Apr 17, 2017)

TNSparky said:


> -Complex/Imaginary Complete Set
> -Camara Power Reference Manual
> -NEC with the tabs they sell
> -NESC
> ...


+ NFPA 70E.... and at this point.....


----------



## Troll (Apr 17, 2017)

TNSparky said:


> What was the dictionary for? Never heard of bringing one of them for this exam.


there was a question that SPECIFICALLY was in a scientific dictionary. It was nowhere else and i brought a huge crate of books!

From the wording in the definition you could come up with the equation you needed. I'm sure there'll be another similar question


----------



## TNSparky (Apr 17, 2017)

Troll said:


> there was a question that SPECIFICALLY was in a scientific dictionary. It was nowhere else and i brought a huge crate of books!
> 
> From the wording in the definition you could come up with the equation you needed. I'm sure there'll be another similar question


Huh....weird. Glad they never asked a question like that on my exam.

Confession: I didn't have the NFPA 70E and was fine...but I'm not saying don't take it. I didn't even know about it until after the exam.


----------



## trainrider (Apr 17, 2017)

Troll said:


> there was a question that SPECIFICALLY was in a scientific dictionary. It was nowhere else and i brought a huge crate of books!
> 
> From the wording in the definition you could come up with the equation you needed. I'm sure there'll be another similar question


So basically take IEEE Std. 100 Standard Dictionary of Electrical Terms versus a Webster Dictionary??


----------



## Troll (Apr 17, 2017)

trainrider said:


> So basically take IEEE Std. 100 Standard Dictionary of Electrical Terms versus a Webster Dictionary??


i took this one


----------



## Troll (Apr 17, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/McGraw-Hill-Dictionary-Scientific-Technical-Terms/dp/007042313X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1492447998&amp;sr=8-1&amp;keywords=scientific+dictionary


----------



## trainrider (Apr 17, 2017)

Troll said:


> https://www.amazon.com/McGraw-Hill-Dictionary-Scientific-Technical-Terms/dp/007042313X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1492447998&amp;sr=8-1&amp;keywords=scientific+dictionary


Thank you, but it seems a bit trivial that it wouldn't not be covered by IEEE Std.100.


----------



## Troll (Apr 17, 2017)

trainrider said:


> Thank you, but it seems a bit trivial that it wouldn't not be covered by IEEE Std.100.


i didn't take the one you mentioned. never even heard of it. But i think i bought an older edition for like 10 bucks. i'm sure its mostly the same


----------



## trainrider (Apr 17, 2017)

Troll said:


> i didn't take the one you mentioned. never even heard of it. But i think i bought an older edition for like 10 bucks. i'm sure its mostly the same


Yeah, thanks for the reference though. I see ones for $7, but shipping would arrive too late.


----------



## allgood (Apr 18, 2017)

If there's anyway you can get your hands on an IEEE red book, do it! Useful for trivia questions


----------

